# the newb bass fisherman



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

ok i need some help , theis is what i have on my line, bobber, 3 small sinkers, hook and a worm  . takes me all day to get a fish at a big lake . aslo i fish from the shore. 
i want to try fake baits but i dont know how to rig my line with the fake stuff. 
from the tip of the pole to the end of the line how shod i use fake worms and crank baits ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

For crank baits all you have to do is tie the baits to the line using a polomar knot. Or use a snap swivel if you prefer. For rubber baits, (Worm, lizards etc. put a slip sinker on first, slid it up the line and tie the hook to the line. Taking the ribber bait, you insert the worm head about 1/4 to 1/2 " into the worm, pull the worm until the hook eye is at the head of the worm. Take the hook and put it into the worm covering the hook barb keep the worm a straight as possible. slid the sinker down to the worm and your ready. Throw it out and let it sink to the bottom, them jig it while you reel slowly! You should be all set to catch a fish. Good luck.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

whats a slip sinler ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a bullet shaped sinker used for rubber baits. Stop by any tackle store and you'll see. They also call them bullet weights. The sinker has a hole through it that lets it slide on the line. When you see them you'll understand.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

oh them , i know what you mean now


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Anth I Will Talk To You Friday When You Come To Get The Zebcos And Show You How It Looks On The Rigs I Have In My Truck And We Can Talk About Getting You Up On Knox With Me On The Boat. Sound Like A Plan!


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

Good plan.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Anth, There is a website that has tons of articles on Bass Fishing. If you like reading articles like I do I know you'll like this site.

Here is the link: http://www.bassresource.com/

I've had great success fishing from the shoreline when using Crankbaits, spinnerbaits and Texas Rigging Soft Plastics. 

Hope that website helps, it's definately has hundreds of articles that can help you with all the different aspects of bass fishing.

Let us know if you have more specific questions and I'm sure there are lots of people here that can help.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Anthony
nice meeting you and i hope some of the stuff i showed ya helps out. I will get ahold of you iam working this weekend but may be free next weekend and have ya up to knox. I will have to have the wife make some zukini bread now.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

here is a good knot tying page shows pictures and they actually move threw the process of tying the knot check it out.

http://www.marinews.com/fishing/fk_main.htm


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

man, i like this pole ! i want to go fishing soon but im working on 2 rooms at my family's house . next weekend sounds good. i think the zukini i gave you is called 
black zukini. thats a great web site .


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Im not a big fan of fake baits, but i love rooster tails. you just tie them on and go. But i mostly use a live worm hooked once in the head (or crayfish) with no sinker to catch bass. I mostly drift or drag them in creeks and this is what iv always done best with. Lots of people laugh at me and call me a newbe untill i start catching fish. 

Out on a big lake it may not work as well, but if you see a bass i feel it is the best way to go.

Man if you bank fishing on a big lake, good luck with anything you try. Some people can do it, but dont even try. Its hard not having a boat.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck to you Anth once u get a few techniques down u will have blast.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

well i got a bass on my first time useing a texas rigg thursday, it was a ok sized one around 1pound lol. i got a mad bite on my first cast but dident get that fish. when i realed back the worm had a big rip in it right below the hook! i got great bites but i wasent able to hook them. so i took it out of weed-less mode lol. still bites but only the one bass. some more times out near (not on the water bc i dont have a boat lol)out near the water i shod get beter with fake baits. i bought all diffrent kinds of worms and crayfish to try out


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep trying. The more you use them the better you will get. Not bad for the first time, to catch a bass. It only get better. Keep at it you'll do fine. No better way to learn than practice.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Anth did you get the bass on the worm i gave ya or a different one they realy like the one i gave you out at knox this yr.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

it was the one you handed to me .hmmm let me go look.the 4in culprit red/black worm.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

i got a smaller bass that day too. i got it on the bottom w/ a nightcraler. it had orange tips on its fins. it looked cool. but heres what happend, it swalowed the hook! i tried 2 get it out with out hirting it but no luck.so i just cut the line and pushed it ferther down its mouth. was that a good idea?


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

im not going to be here until next thursday, going to PA.


----------

